# Waiting ages for match(2nd cycle)



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

After my tests last cycle only waited for a egg share recipient for 3 weeks this time its been 7 weeks and nothing?is that usual?do they tel the recipient bout my failed cycle cos that mite put them off me?im lucky am blessed with a 10 year old son the cycle went well but we ended up with only 3 embryos out our 11 eggs.x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey tan Im still waiting to be matched nearly 4 weeks now... 

I dont think they would mention your failed cycle...
theres so much to organise with eggshare isn't there!

xxx


----------



## tans (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiya Tan, I had the same problem! I waited 2 months and they still hadn't contacted me so I called them and it turned out there had been staffing problems and I had been forgotten about. 

Might be worth phoning them and seeing what is going on. 

Hope you here from them soon 
Tans
x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

thats awful Tans! Not what you need just before starting a cycle with them?

I keep emailing my clinic so they dont forget me


----------



## tans (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeh I know! It really stressed me out! Thankfully I start DR Feb 19th. I also keep emailing or phoning just to keep myselff on the radar. Doesn't hurt to keep checking in.

x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad to hear it!

How long did they tell you originally? you expect it to be quick as they are 'desperate for donors' its not just us but the poor recipients waiting around longer than needed xxxx


----------



## tans (Jun 16, 2011)

They told me that they had 51 cpls waiting for a donor so that it would be very quick....Don't class 2 months as quick!! So I was put back 2 motnhs waiting for  a match but that isn't the only set back I've had.  The clinic I'm going to is about 60 miles away so my local clinic said they would do the IVF planning apps etc and communicate with the other clinic. My local clinic also forgot about me and left me waiting 6 weeks for a IVF app. Once again I had to phone and remind them I was alive. So in total I've been put back about 3.5 months  If I had my way we would've gone to CRM London again but can't because now we have DS its way to far to travel adn arranging childcare for the whole day is hard.


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow sounds like you were mucked about a fair bit
Hope my clinic dont do this!


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

Hi tans lol that is a shame they mucked u about.we had to wait 2 months 4 a follow up appointment which we had in dec.they said to ring end jan when had af and they stil hadnt found one got ring bk nxt af.am such a impatient person and were movin house so hope it doesnt clash with that.x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Just to let you know I am still waiting too


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

Staceyemma hope u get matched soon.my clinic rnt very organised.when i had my trigger injection they told me the time to do it but said we wil ring u incase it changes by 5 they didnt and i rang them and they were shut took ages to get hold of them.i would change clinic but this is 80 miles away is 100 miles to the nxt one.they make out how desperate they r for doners too.oh wel fingers crossed.x


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

Thats a pain staceyemma hope u get matched soon.x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks  
Yeah you are right they make out they are desperate! Its the recipients I feel sorry for too they have to wait ages! xxx


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

It must b horrible for the recipients.im just impatient hope they hurry up for us both lol.its just they made me down regulate 5 weeks last time so wil b ages b4 i get to end of cycle.x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

staceyemma said:


> Just to let you know I am still waiting too


Oh no xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep still waiting


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

How rubbish!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Flippin is now Dingle I see ur af hasn't arrived either!! boooooooooooo!!!


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nopey!  Last one was dec 23rd - I am officially outraged!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Stressful hey? Poor u   not very good at waiting are we!


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

*Latest reply from clinic...*
Hi Stacey

have found recipient. As they are an english patient coming through with NHS 
funding just awaiting the confirmation from english NHS to start- just a 
formality as the funding has been agreed. Will probably get you in in next few 
weeks to do consents and plan treatment week
with kind regards


----------



## tan26 (May 27, 2011)

Wow thats great news!i got one too after 2 months waitin yipee.but cant start til end april boo but least i hav one and it wont clash with movin and i want to take drivin test b4 ec/et.good luck!x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Tan good luck to you too! xxx


----------

